# Let's celebrate - Yule



## Jace (Dec 21, 2021)

The Germanic Winter festival which was celebrated on the winter solstice (which happens 
to be today, T-12/21) and ran for approximately 2 months.

In modern times, it's been reformulated by Christians and renamed Christmastide.

Customs and celebrations 
The main component of any Yule celebration is the Yule log.
Cut down on Winter solstice  and put into the fireplace - and this as done without chopping it into pieces.
No, the top of the tree would "be fed" into the  fireplace and over the course 
of the next 2 monhs, more and more would be pushed in as the winter progressed.
This would become the basis of the Yule log or Christmas block, as it is known today.

History of Yule 
Yule can be traced back thousands of years to Gemany and Scandinavia.
No one knows exactly how long it was celebrated, but early manuscripts tell about this holiday as early as the 4th century.

Does anyone burn a log or anything at this time of year?


----------



## Wren (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2021)

Yule doggie party!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 21, 2021)

For years in Steamboat Springs they had a find the Yule log contest. Every few days they would give a new clue as to it's location. Not sure if it's still going on or not. Mike


----------



## Jace (Dec 21, 2021)

Geezer Garage said:


> For years in Steamboat Springs they had a find the Yule log contest. Every few days they would give a new clue as to it's location. Not sure if it's still going on or not. Mike


Sounds like fun!


----------

